# Shipping Boxes US to Caribbean



## ToujoursToussaint

Hello, we are moving to the Bahamas for somewhere from 6 months to a year. We aren't sure yet, but at this point, we don't want to ship more than 3-4 large boxes (we will take 4 suitcases on the plane which is the max). I have been looking online, but all the shipping services seem to have a minimum of $3-4k for shipping larger amounts. How would you ship a few very large boxes? 

Thanks!


----------



## ToujoursToussaint

I didn't find anything, but the best bet was FedEx or UPS apparently. I will look into Shipito as well. Everything else requires a 30 square foot minimum of items for their services. Thanks for responding!


----------



## reflector

ToujoursToussaint said:


> Hello, we are moving to the Bahamas for somewhere from 6 months to a year. We aren't sure yet, but at this point, we don't want to ship more than 3-4 large boxes (we will take 4 suitcases on the plane which is the max). I have been looking online, but all the shipping services seem to have a minimum of $3-4k for shipping larger amounts. How would you ship a few very large boxes?
> 
> Thanks!


for bahamas, your cheapest bet might possibly to:
1) ship boxes to miami 
2) fly yourself to miami and be there to meet your boxes when they arrive
3) take the ferry from ft lauderdale just north of miami, to the bahamas, with your stuff.

it depends on the specifics of how much stuff you have, how much the ferry allows you to take on board, etc, so it will take a little research to see if this will work for you.


----------

